

Udemy CEO, Eren Bali’s Story - SeckinJohn
http://www.udemy.com/blog/democratize-learning-eren-bali/

======
vivekpreddy
I've personally met one of the founders, and it was a damn shame how difficult
it was for him to get a Visa to continue growing the company in the US.

We always hear this crap from politicians about how we have to help the "job
creators" in the US. Well, Udemy's founders are a shining example of job
creators that could use congress's help. Maybe they'll get the memo and
finally do something about allowing the world's brightest to start and grow
companies here in the US...

------
aytekin
Very inspiring story. It shows the power of Internet, bringing people together
all over the world and giving them a chance to learn and improve wherever they
are. In the past only a few percent of the world population had access to good
learning tools and teachers.

I honestly believe the world will be a lot more interesting place in 20 years.
A new generation or two with access to good quality learning tools on any
topic.

------
aabrams
Wow - great story. This is yet another great American success story - and
still congress can't get our immigration policy figured out. Congrats to Eren
and the udemy team...if only congress could get their act together...

------
avelis
I have worked with Eren professionally before Udemy was founded at another
startup. I was happy to work with him when I did and wish him great success on
changing the face of education.

------
umur
To me, the visa story shows just how resilient Eren has been in the face of
failing external factors -- in this case, the immigration system. Udemy has a
lot going for it.

------
fredperrotta
Hey Udemy, please forward this to every member of Congress. Perhaps with a
poster that says, "It's the immigrants, stupid."

~~~
ahallerberg
Good luck trying to get Congress to do anything actionable, especially when it
comes to education. Any sort of education reform is going to come directly
through the internet.

------
sciencebum
Wow, a CEO with a Math Olympiad medal and $12 million bucks. Udemy is going
places.

